# Interesting Stem Light



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a good idea. Think it's been done better before.  
 The Stem Light 


























Gut it. MC-E with a boom for flood. Drop a wire out for an external battery.
Probably would make a good Roadie light as is.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

And just for fun the P7 Bastid has been promoted to 1200 Lumen.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Now where have I seen something similar .from a few years ago.

Bit on the pricey side

MMM P7s are getting better how they doing that then.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

That stem appears to be a die cast item. To get sufficient strength, it will be heavy even before adding the LED and battery bits. I'll pass


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

troutie-mtb said:


> Now where have I seen something similar .from a few years ago.
> 
> Bit on the pricey side
> 
> MMM P7s are getting better how they doing that then.


It must be that magic battery pack.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

odtexas said:


> And just for fun the P7 Bastid has been promoted to 1200 Lumen.


There's no 1200 lumen P7 on the Magic Shine site https://www.headlamp.cn/products.asp?classid=310
while were on the subject of the magic shine..
Found this on deal extreme, $60 for a host that might be worthy of a tripple XPG









https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44965


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> Now where have I seen something similar .from a few years ago.


I don't remember, any clues?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*Deal Xtreme Host*



Goldigger said:


> There's no 1200 lumen P7 on the Magic Shine site https://www.headlamp.cn/products.asp?classid=310
> while were on the subject of the magic shine..
> Found this on deal extreme, $60 for a host that might be worthy of a tripple XPG
> 
> ...


Hope this isn't hijacking the thread.

Has anybody got one of these yet? It might be interesting if one of the lux-RC triples fits in there.

Not clear how big it is from the pics, or the "4.5cmx 4cmx 4cm" description, although it sounds a bit clunky compared with some of the slick DIYs here.

Still, it's dirt cheap for a host/ switch/ battery/ charger combo.

*EDIT*- Found a pic on a handlebar. Clunky all right- it's a beast.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

This is a hijack worthy sort of thread so have at.....


----------



## sbc (Feb 18, 2004)

Reminds me of those all in one TVs with the built in DVD and VCR players. All is good until one component breaks and then the whole setup is no longer useful.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Wasn't sure if i should post this here or open another thread..
But for the UK riders look whats turned up on Merlin Cycles! £110
https://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike...Light_LAA9000.htm?dm_i=I11,A4L1,2I5FM9,RH63,1


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Wasn't sure if i should post this here or open another thread..
> But for the UK riders look whats turned up on Merlin Cycles! £110
> https://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike...Light_LAA9000.htm?dm_i=I11,A4L1,2I5FM9,RH63,1


what a thoroughly terrible exchange rate! $90 = GBP110?!


----------



## MrLee (May 28, 2010)

I can beat that, look what I found whilst browsing mbr this month!










£129.99 down from £150.

https://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/lumacy-c-lamp-led-rechargeable-light-id55497.html


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MrLee said:


> It must be that magic battery pack.


"_real test in 937 Lumens when battery is fully charged._" :nono: 
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Cycling/Parts-accessories/Lights/auction-325919333.htm


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

That's magic chinese lumens


----------



## dsut4392 (Mar 9, 2007)

MrLee said:


> I can beat that, look what I found whilst browsing mbr this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar in OZ. Shops here have them for $240, and our dollar is near parity with $US at the moment! Of course having a warranty with a LBS is probably worth a bit given the many stories of failed batteries and blown drivers...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

dsut4392 said:


> Of course having a warranty with a LBS is probably worth a bit given the many stories of failed batteries and blown drivers...


Pretty sure Geoman honors the warranty worldwide for his customers.


----------



## dsut4392 (Mar 9, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> Pretty sure Geoman honors the warranty worldwide for his customers.


I didn't mean to imply otherwise about Geoman (or even DX) warranties. But once you have to pay return postage the $ add up, and you're out of action for a few weeks (Geoman) or months (DX) while things get sorted...

Coming up on summer here now and already light enough to ride until nearly 8pm without lights, soon the days will be long enough that I can gut my old lights to reuse the drivers in my next project...


----------

